# 1st twisted coil



## Ghostza (15/4/15)

my 1st twisted coil

28ga 5 wraps around a 2.5mm bit came out at 0.7

not to bad for my 1st try 




Sent from my Note 4 while vaping on my Subtank

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (15/4/15)

That is an extremely neat twisted coil right there - well done. How is the vape on the twisted?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ghostza (15/4/15)

thx Andre

lets put it this way my wife has banned me from vaping in the longe, she cant see the TV 

Sent from my Note 4 while vaping on my Subtank

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (15/4/15)

Ghostza said:


> my 1st twisted coil
> 
> 28ga 5 wraps around a 2.5mm bit came out at 0.7
> 
> ...


Very nice @Ghostza. Really neat coils. Njoy the vape

Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kaizer (15/4/15)

Very neat. Well done.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tiaan PTA (16/4/15)

Ghostza said:


> thx Andre
> 
> lets put it this way my wife has banned me from vaping in the longe, she cant see the TV
> 
> Sent from my Note 4 while vaping on my Subtank



HAHA. Sounds familiar. My fiance also moans about it when I vape while we are watching TV.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoky Jordan (24/4/15)

Tiaan PTA said:


> HAHA. Sounds familiar. My fiance also moans about it when I vape while we are watching TV.


Yip i can agree with you guys, the moaning has stopped with my wife it's just the 'skeef' looks now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Humbolt (24/4/15)

Nice!! I did the exact same build in my Subtank mini except I did it in the OCC coil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (24/4/15)

Nicely done @Ghostza 
Pretty. Neat twisted coil. Looks awesome

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Humbolt (24/4/15)

This is the guide i used to do mine
http://www.vapecore.com/2014/05/5-minute-guide-twisting-kanthal-atomizer-coils/


----------



## Ollie (24/4/15)

well done @Ghostza , that coil looks good, super neat!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

